# Ryan's first cut



## cbjfn1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello all,

Just posting on here for a little advice or tips you may have for me.  I'm going to be starting a 6 week cutting program on Monday 10/29.  I've been going to the gym almost a year now and I'm really starting to fill out in my chest and arms.  My shirts are starting to get a lil more snug than usual too.  I'm currently 6'2 245lbs.  My goal is to get to reach 230lbs.  I have a pretty good idea of what to do..Lots of protein, cut out the carbs, cardio, and high reps.  Any other suggestions on what i should do like food intake or good work outs that would help the cutting process or any past experiences you have had in a cutting program would be greatly helpful.


----------

